# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Φλώρος Με δυο καναρες.......και καρδερινοκαναρο!!!

## odim

Γεια χαρα,εχω δυο καναρες και θελω να βγαλω υβριδια με εναν φλωρο  αρσενικο,μπορει να βατεψει και τις δυο καναρες η πηγαινει παντα μονο με  μια??? τον εχω διπλα στις καναρες μεχρι να ερθει η ανοιξη,τα πουλια τα  εχω εξω στο μπαλκονι,τι λετε??? ενα αυτο...

Δευτερον εχω ενα καρδερινοκαναρο αρσενικο δικο μου γεννημενο 2012 ειναι  περιπου δυομισυ ετων,κατι ακουσα οτι τα καρδερινοκαναρα ειναι γονιμα απο  το τριτο ετος,αξιζει να δοκιμασω και με αυτο???

----------


## Gardelius

Δημήτρη καλησπέρα, για το καρδερινοκάναρο όπως όλοι ξέρουμε είναι στείρο και δεν νομίζω να ύπαρχε ενδεχόμενο να δώσει απογόνους ( είτε αρσενικό , είτε θηλυκό ). 

Αν κάποιος έχει παρόμοια εμπειρία, ίσως να ήταν στην εξαίρεση. 

Για τα φλώρια, αν είναι "άγρια" δεν ξέρω τις πιθανότητες που μπορεί να έχει ένα επιτυχημένο ζευγάρωμα.

Αν είναι εκτροφής, σίγουρα σταδιακά μπορεί να τα έχεις σε κάποια απόσταση αλλά πρέπει να έχεις στο νου ότι οι κανάρες την άνοιξη, θα είναι γρήγορα "έτοιμες" ενώ τα αρσενικά 

συνήθως "αργούν" να έρθουν σε οίστρο. Αυτό είναι η μέχρι τώρα εμπειρία ( με καρδερίνες κυρίως ) που έχω ακούσει σε όποιους προσπάθησαν.

Εσύ θα πάρεις τη τελική απόφαση.

----------


## jk21

για περαιτερω πληροφοριες απο οποιοδηποτε μελος , θα πρεπει το πουλακι (φλωρος ) να εχει σε σχετικη φωτο ,δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου  ,που να αυξανει τις πιθανοτητες να αποτελει πουλακι πραγματικης εκτροφης

----------

